# XServer startet nicht mehr - Segfault

## mattes

Servus,

sch.. mein Laptop mag nicht mehr, nach einem update am Sonntag lief gestern morgen der XServer nicht mehr.  Hab einiges probiert und bis eben sogar ein emerge -e @world.

Ohne Erfolg.

Kernelversion scheint egal zu sein. (sowohl neugebaut als auch alte getestet) Aktuell hab ich 2.6.37-zen1

Hier das Xorg.log:

```

[   290.066] _XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

[   290.066] _XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6:0

[   290.066] _XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

[   290.067] 

X.Org X Server 1.9.2

Release Date: 2010-10-30

[   290.067] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   290.067] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.36-zen1 i686 Gentoo

[   290.067] Current Operating System: Linux 2.6.36-zen1 #1 ZEN Sun Jan 23 12:11:29 CET 2011 i686

[   290.067] Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda1 quiet video=uvesafb:1280x800-24,mtrr:3,ywrap, splash=silent,theme:natural_gentoo console=tty1

[   290.067] Build Date: 25 January 2011  11:51:20AM

[   290.067]  

[   290.067] Current version of pixman: 0.20.0

[   290.067]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   290.067] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   290.067] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jan 25 18:36:44 2011

[   290.067] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[   290.067] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   290.068] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[   290.068] (**) |-->Screen "Screen[0]" (0)

[   290.068] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor[0]"

[   290.068] (**) |   |-->Device "Device[0]"

[   290.068] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[   290.068] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

[   290.068] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[   290.068] (**) Option "AllowMouseOpenFail"

[   290.068] (**) Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"

[   290.068] (**) Not automatically adding devices

[   290.068] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   290.068] (**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1,

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[   290.068] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[   290.068] (II) Loader magic: 0x820bde0

[   290.068] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   290.068]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   290.068]    X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[   290.068]    X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[   290.068]    X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[   290.069] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:4e50:1734:106b rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/134217728, 0xffcf0000/65536, I/O @ 0x0000b000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[   290.069] (II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.

[   290.069] (II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.

[   290.069] (II) "glx" will be loaded by default.

[   290.069] (II) "record" will be loaded by default.

[   290.069] (II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

[   290.069] (II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

[   290.069] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[   290.069] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[   290.069] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   290.069]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   290.069]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   290.069]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   290.069] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   290.069] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   290.069] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[   290.069] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[   290.069] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[   290.069] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   290.069] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[   290.069] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[   290.069] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[   290.069] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   290.069]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   290.069]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   290.069]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   290.069] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   290.069] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   290.070] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   290.070] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   290.070]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   290.070]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   290.070] (==) AIGLX enabled

[   290.070] (II) Loading extension GLX

[   290.070] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[   290.070] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[   290.070] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   290.070]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.13.0

[   290.070]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   290.070]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   290.070] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[   290.070] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[   290.070] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[   290.070] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   290.070]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   290.070]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   290.070] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[   290.070] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   290.070] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[   290.070] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   290.070]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.2.0

[   290.070]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   290.070] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[   290.070] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"

[   290.071] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

[   290.071] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   290.071]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 6.13.2

[   290.071]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   290.071]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[   290.071] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[   290.071] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[   290.071] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   290.071]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.3.0

[   290.071]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   290.071]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[   290.071] (II) LoadModule: "mouse"

[   290.071] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

[   290.071] (II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   290.071]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.6.0

[   290.071]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   290.071]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[   290.071] (II) LoadModule: "kbd"

[   290.071] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

[   290.071] (II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   290.071]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.5.0

[   290.071]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   290.071]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[   290.071] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 3155 (PCI),

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

        ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

        ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

        ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),

        ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

        ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

        ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

        ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

        ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

        ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

        ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

        ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

        ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

        ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

        ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

        ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

        ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

        ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

        ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

        ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

        ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

        ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

        ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

        ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

        ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

        ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

        ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

        ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

        ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

        ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

        ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

        ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

        ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,

        ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,

        AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Radeon 4800 Series,

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI FirePro M5750,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

        ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

        ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

        ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

        ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

        ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,

        ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,

        ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,

        ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,

        ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,

        ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,

        ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,

        ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710,

        ATI Radeon HD 4350, ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

        ATI FirePro RG220, ATI Mobility Radeon 4330, ATI RV630,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

        ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

        ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

        ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

        ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

        ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon HD 3470,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430,

        ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450,

        ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

        ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5700, ATI Mobility FireGL V5725,

        ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

        ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

        ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

        ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200, ATI Mobility Radeon 4100,

        ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4290, CYPRESS,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, AMD Firestream 9370,

        AMD Firestream 9350, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5570,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI Radeon HD 5670,

        ATI Radeon HD 5570, ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series, REDWOOD,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics,

        ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics, CEDAR,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI FirePro 2270, CEDAR,

        ATI Radeon HD 5450, CEDAR

[   290.073] (++) using VT number 7

[   290.074] (WW) xf86OpenConsole: setpgid failed: Operation not permitted

[   290.074] (WW) xf86OpenConsole: setsid failed: Operation not permitted

[   290.091] (II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.

[   290.091] (II) RADEON(0): TOTO SAYS 00000000ffcf0000

[   290.091] (II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x00000000ffcf0000: size 64KB

[   290.091] (II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

[   290.091] (**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[   290.091] (II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[   290.091] (==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[   290.091] (**) RADEON(0): Option "BusType" "PCI"

[   290.091] (**) RADEON(0): Option "AGPMode" "4"

[   290.091] (**) RADEON(0): Option "AGPFastWrite" "yes"

[   290.091] (**) RADEON(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" "on"

[   290.091] (II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

[   290.091] (II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

[   290.092] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

[   290.092] (II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   290.092]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 0.1.0

[   290.092]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[   290.092] (II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

[   290.092] (==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

[   290.092] (II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

[   290.092] (--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x4e50)

[   290.092] (--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x00000000d0000000

[   290.092] (II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

[   290.092] (**) RADEON(0): Forced into PCI mode

[   290.092] (II) Loading sub module "int10"

[   290.092] (II) LoadModule: "int10"

[   290.092] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

[   290.092] (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   290.092]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   290.092]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[   290.092] (II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

[   290.101] (II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

[   290.111] (II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected

[   290.111] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[   290.111] drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

[   290.111] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

[   290.111] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[   290.111] drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

[   290.111] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11

[   290.111] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

[   290.111] (II) RADEON(0): [dri] Found DRI library version 1.3.0 and kernel module version 1.33.0

[   290.111] (**) RADEON(0): Page Flipping enabled

[   290.111] (II) RADEON(0): Will try to use DMA for Xv image transfers

[   290.111] (II) RADEON(0): Generation 2 PCI interface, using max accessible memory

[   290.111] (II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=131072K, accessible=131072K (PCI BAR=131072K)

[   290.111] (--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (128 bit DDR SDRAM)

[   290.111] (II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default

[   290.111] (II) Loading sub module "ddc"

[   290.111] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"

[   290.111] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in

[   290.111] (II) Loading sub module "i2c"

[   290.111] (II) LoadModule: "i2c"

[   290.111] (II) Module "i2c" already built-in

[   290.111] (II) RADEON(0): ref_freq: 2700, min_out_pll: 20000, max_out_pll: 40000, min_in_pll: 40, max_in_pll: 3000, xclk: 23000, sclk: 400.000000, mclk: 230.000000

[   290.111] (II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=6 min=20000 max=40000; xclk=23000

[   290.111] (II) RADEON(0): Panel ID string: Samsung LTN154X1 WXGA   

[   290.111] (II) RADEON(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1280x800

[   290.111] (II) RADEON(0): BIOS provided dividers will be used.

[   290.111] (WW) RADEON(0): LVDS Info:

XRes: 1280, YRes: 800, DotClock: 68900

HBlank: 128, HOverPlus: 8, HSyncWidth: 40

VBlank: 16, VOverPlus: 0, VSyncWidth: 3

[   290.111] (II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using monitor section Monitor[0]

[   290.111] (II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "VGA-0" initialized.

[   290.111] (II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

[   290.111] (II) RADEON(0): Output S-video has no monitor section

[   290.111] (II) RADEON(0): Default TV standard: PAL

[   290.111] (II) RADEON(0): TV standards supported by chip: NTSC PAL 

[   290.111] (II) RADEON(0): Port0:

[   290.111]   XRANDR name: VGA-0

[   290.111]   Connector: VGA

[   290.111]   CRT1: INTERNAL_DAC1

[   290.111]   DDC reg: 0x60

[   290.111] (II) RADEON(0): Port1:

[   290.111]   XRANDR name: LVDS

[   290.111]   Connector: LVDS

[   290.111]   LCD1: INTERNAL_LVDS

[   290.111]   DDC reg: 0x0

[   290.111] (II) RADEON(0): Port2:

[   290.111]   XRANDR name: S-video

[   290.111]   Connector: S-video

[   290.111]   TV1: INTERNAL_DAC2

[   290.111]   DDC reg: 0x0

[   290.111] (II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

[   290.119] (II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

[   290.119] finished output detect: 0

[   290.119] (II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2

[   290.119] finished output detect: 1

[   290.119] (II) RADEON(0): Output: S-video, Detected Monitor Type: 0

[   290.119] finished output detect: 2

[   290.119] finished all detect

[   290.126] (II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

[   290.126] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output VGA-0

[   290.126] (II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2

[   290.126] (II) RADEON(0): Added native panel mode: 1280x800

[   290.127] (II) RADEON(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS

[   290.127] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.0   68.90  1280 1288 1328 1408  800 800 803 816 (48.9 kHz)

[   290.127] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x720"x59.9   74.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  720 723 728 748 -hsync +vsync (44.8 kHz)

[   290.127] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x768"x59.8   71.75  1152 1216 1328 1504  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz)

[   290.127] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

[   290.127] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x59.9   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync (47.8 kHz)

[   290.127] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[   290.127] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x59.9   38.25  800 832 912 1024  600 603 607 624 -hsync +vsync (37.4 kHz)

[   290.127] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[   290.127] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.4   23.75  640 664 720 800  480 483 487 500 -hsync +vsync (29.7 kHz)

[   290.127] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "512x384"x60.0   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

[   290.127] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "400x300"x60.3   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[   290.127] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "320x240"x60.1   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[   290.127] (II) RADEON(0): Output: S-video, Detected Monitor Type: 0

[   290.127] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output S-video

[   290.127] (II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 disconnected

[   290.127] (II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS connected

[   290.127] (II) RADEON(0): Output S-video disconnected

[   290.127] (II) RADEON(0): Using user preference for initial modes

[   290.127] (II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1280x800

[   290.127] (II) RADEON(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[   290.127] (**) RADEON(0): Display dimensions: (332, 217) mm

[   290.127] (**) RADEON(0): DPI set to (97, 149)

[   290.127] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[   290.127] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[   290.127] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[   290.127] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   290.127]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   290.127]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   290.127] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[   290.127] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[   290.127] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[   290.127] (==) RADEON(0): Using EXA acceleration architecture

[   290.127] (II) Loading sub module "exa"

[   290.127] (II) LoadModule: "exa"

[   290.127] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so

[   290.128] (II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   290.128]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 2.5.0

[   290.128]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[   290.128] (==) RADEON(0): Assuming overlay scaler buffer width is 1920

[   290.128] (II) RADEON(0): No MM_TABLE found - assuming CARD is not TV-in capable.

[   290.128] (!!) RADEON(0): MergedFB support has been removed and replaced with xrandr 1.2 support

[   290.128] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[   290.128] (II) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit d0000000 0 0

[   290.136] Entering TV Save

[   290.136] Save TV timing tables

[   290.136] saveTimingTables: reading timing tables

[   290.317] TV Save done

[   290.717] (II) RADEON(0): Dynamic Power Management Disabled

[   290.717] (==) RADEON(0): Using 24 bit depth buffer

[   290.717] (II) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() : 

[   290.717] (II) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x08000000

[   290.717] (II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xd7ffd000

[   290.717] (II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

[   290.717] (II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

[   290.717] (II) RADEON(0): Allocating from a screen of 131072 kb

[   290.717] (II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 0 at offset 0x00640000

[   290.717] (II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 1 at offset 0x00644000

[   290.717] (II) RADEON(0): Will use 6400 kb for front buffer at offset 0x00000000

[   290.717] (II) RADEON(0): Will use 6400 kb for back buffer at offset 0x00648000

[   290.717] (II) RADEON(0): Will use 6400 kb for depth buffer at offset 0x00c88000

[   290.717] (II) RADEON(0): Will use 55808 kb for textures at offset 0x012c8000

[   290.717] (II) RADEON(0): Will use 56032 kb for X Server offscreen at offset 0x04948000

[   290.718] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[   290.718] drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

[   290.718] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[   290.718] drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

[   290.718] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

[   290.718] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[   290.718] drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

[   290.718] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11

[   290.718] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

[   290.718] (II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.4

[   290.718] (II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.

[   290.718] (II) RADEON(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.

[   290.718] (II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd0000000

[   290.718] (II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

[   290.718] (II) RADEON(0): X context handle = 0x1

[   290.718] (II) RADEON(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

[   290.766] (II) RADEON(0): [pci] 32768 kB allocated with handle 0xf1645000

[   290.766] (II) RADEON(0): [pci] ring handle = 0xf1645000

[   290.767] (II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring mapped at 0xb6ec3000

[   290.767] (II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring contents 0x00000000

[   290.767] (II) RADEON(0): [pci] ring read ptr handle = 0xf1746000

[   290.767] (II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring read ptr mapped at 0xb770a000

[   290.767] (II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring read ptr contents 0x00000000

[   290.767] (II) RADEON(0): [pci] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0xf1747000

[   290.767] (II) RADEON(0): [pci] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0xb6cc3000

[   290.767] (II) RADEON(0): [pci] Vertex/indirect buffers contents 0x00000000

[   290.767] (II) RADEON(0): [pci] GART texture map handle = 0xf1947000

[   290.767] (II) RADEON(0): [pci] GART Texture map mapped at 0xb5043000

[   290.767] (II) RADEON(0): [drm] register handle = 0x2ff9e000

[   290.767] (II) RADEON(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized

[   290.767] (II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

[   290.767] (II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xd7ffd000 0x1fff0000

[   290.767] (II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

[   290.967] (==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

[   290.967] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI] installation complete

[   290.971] (II) RADEON(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers

[   290.971] (II) RADEON(0): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers

[   290.971] (II) RADEON(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 11

[   290.971] (II) RADEON(0): [drm] Initialized kernel GART heap manager, 29884416

[   290.971] (WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...

[   290.971] (WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0xd7ffd000 is: 0xd7ffd000

[   290.971] (WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0xffffffc0 is: 0xffffffc0

[   290.971] (II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

[   290.971] (II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xd7ffd000 0xd7ffd000

[   290.971] (II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

[   291.072] (II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

[   291.072] (II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration enabled for R300/R400/R500 type cards.

[   291.072] (II) RADEON(0): Setting EXA maxPitchBytes

[   291.072] (II) RADEON(0): num quad-pipes is 1

[   291.072] (II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 57376768 bytes

[   291.072] (II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

[   291.072] (II)         Solid

[   291.072] (II)         Copy

[   291.072] (II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

[   291.072] (II)         UploadToScreen

[   291.072] (II)         DownloadFromScreen

[   291.072] (II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

[   291.072] (**) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

[   291.072] (==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

[   291.072] (II) RADEON(0): No video input capabilities detected and no information is provided - disabling multimedia i2c

[   291.072] (II) Loading sub module "theatre_detect"

[   291.072] (II) LoadModule: "theatre_detect"

[   291.072] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/multimedia/theatre_detect_drv.so

[   291.072] (II) Module theatre_detect: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   291.072]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   291.072]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[   291.072] (II) RADEON(0): no multimedia table present, disabling Rage Theatre.

[   291.072] (II) RADEON(0): Set up overlay video

[   291.072] (II) RADEON(0): Set up textured video

[   291.109] disable primary dac

[   291.510] disable TV

[   291.910] init memmap

[   291.910] init common

[   291.910] init crtc1

[   291.910] init pll1

[   291.910] restore memmap

[   291.910] (II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

[   291.910] (II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xd7ffd000 0xd7ffd000

[   291.910] (II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

[   292.010] restore common

[   292.010] restore crtc1

[   292.010] restore pll1

[   292.010] set RMX

[   292.010] set LVDS

[   292.010] enable LVDS

[   292.410] disable primary dac

[   292.410] disable TV

[   292.411] (II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[   292.411] (WW) RADEON(0): Option "DynamicClocks" is not used

[   292.411] (WW) RADEON(0): Option "BIOSHotkeys" is not used

[   292.411] (WW) RADEON(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

[   292.411] (WW) RADEON(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

[   292.411] (--) RandR disabled

[   292.411] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[   292.411] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[   292.411] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[   292.411] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[   292.411] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[   292.411] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[   292.411] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[   292.411] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[   292.411] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[   292.411] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[   292.411] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[   292.411] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[   292.411] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[   292.411] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[   292.411] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[   292.423] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

[   292.423] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[   292.423] drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)

[   292.423] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

[   292.423] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[   292.423] drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)

[   292.424] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 12

[   292.424] drmOpenByBusid: Interface 1.4 failed, trying 1.1

[   292.424] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

[   292.433] 

Backtrace:

[   292.433] 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x38) [0x80f05c8]

[   292.434] Segmentation fault at address (nil)

[   292.434] 

Fatal server error:

[   292.434] Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

[   292.434] 

[   292.434] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[   292.434] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[   292.434] 

[   292.834] (II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

[   292.834] (II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x1fff0000 0xd7ffd000

[   292.834] (II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x27ff2000

[   293.039] finished PLL2

[   293.090] finished PLL1

[   293.090] Entering Restore TV

[   293.090] Restore TV PLL

[   293.091] Restore TVHV

[   293.091] Restore TV Restarts

[   293.091] Restore Timing Tables

[   293.091] Restore TV standard

[   293.091] Leaving Restore TV

```

Habt ihr eine Idee?

Grüße

Mattes

Edit: xorg.conf separatLast edited by mattes on Tue Jan 25, 2011 5:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mattes

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Screen       0 "Screen[0]" 0 0

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option          "AutoAddDevices" "false" 

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option       "AllowMouseOpenFail"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option      "TapButton1" "1"

   Option      "TapButton2" "2"

   Option      "TapButton3" "3"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"

   Option       "HorizEdgeScroll" "false"

   Option       "SHMConfig"   "true" #enables changing options at runtime

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

#LCD 

   Identifier   "Monitor[0]"

   DisplaySize  332   217

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 60.0

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Device[0]"

   Driver        "radeon"

   Option      "BusType" "PCI"

        # acceleration

        Option          "AGPMode" "4"

        Option          "AGPFastWrite" "yes"

        Option          "EnablePageFlip" "on"

        Option          "DynamicClocks" "on"

        Option          "BIOSHotkeys" "on"

   #BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen[0]"

   Device     "Device[0]"

   Monitor    "Monitor[0]"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x800"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

EndSection

```

----------

## yuhu

verschiebe mal deine xorg.conf und versuche mal ohne zu starten.

hast du dir mal die upgrade guides angesehen?

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.9-upgrade-guide.xml

bzw. 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.8-upgrade-guide.xml

----------

## mattes

Hallo,

ja habs gelesen:

 *Quote:*   

> 2.  Migrating from xorg-server 1.8
> 
> The primary difference is that the deprecated HAL support has now been removed in favor of udev. If you already used udev before, then no action is necessary. If you used HAL with xorg-server-1.8 then read on.
> 
> 3.  Migrating from xorg-server 1.7 or 1.8 with HAL
> ...

 

aber es war nichts zu tun, udev-flag war schon an. 

Auch ohne xorg.conf das gleiche Ergebnis.

----------

## mattes

um den Laptop wenigstens beutzen zu können, bin ich zurück auf 1.7.7-r1. ABER: genau das Gleiche   :Crying or Very sad: 

woran könnte das denn noch liegen?

----------

## LinuxTom

Mach mal ein:

```
emerge -1 x11-libs/libdrm media-libs/mesa x11-apps/mesa-progs x11-base/xorg-server x11-base/xorg-drivers $(qlist -IC x11-drivers/)
```

Und hast Du ein

```
radeon.modeset=1
```

in der grub.conf?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

die letzten paar Zeilen von

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

oder

/var/log/Xorg.0.log.old

wären hilfreich mit der segmentation fault Meldung   :Idea: 

----------

## Josef.95

 *mattes wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Section "ServerLayout" 
> 
> ...

 

Hmm.., wenn du das hotplugging via udev wirklich nicht für deine Eingabegeräte nutzen möchtest,  dann würde ich xorg-server besser gleich ohne udev Unterstützung bauen (Use-Flag)

Hast du die Option bewusst so gesetzt?

Magst du ansonsten bitte noch ein 

```
emerge -pvq udev xorg-server

und

grep INPUT_DEVICES /etc/make.conf

```

 posten

----------

## mattes

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Mach mal ein:
> 
> ```
> emerge -1 x11-libs/libdrm media-libs/mesa x11-apps/mesa-progs x11-base/xorg-server x11-base/xorg-drivers $(qlist -IC x11-drivers/)
> ```
> ...

 

schon mehrfach gemacht.... (und dann sogar ein emerge -e @world)

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> die letzten paar Zeilen von
> 
> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> ...

 

siehe oben, ist komplett incl segfault

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Magst du ansonsten bitte noch ein
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

mache ich heute Abend.

Danke, grüße

Mattes

----------

## mattes

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und hast Du ein
> 
> ```
> ...

 

nein, kann ich mal testen

----------

## LinuxTom

 *mattes wrote:*   

> schon mehrfach gemacht.... (und dann sogar ein emerge -e @world)

 

Wichtig dabei ist es zu machen, wenn Du den neuen Kernel gebaut hast, denn die Teile greifen stark darauf zurück. Also immer nach Kernelwechsel.

```
radeon.modeset=1
```

Du musst es auch im Kernel aktiviert haben!

```
zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i kms

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS=y
```

----------

## Josef.95

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Und hast Du ein
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Soweit mir bekannt ist KMS bei dem Radeon Treiber (im Gegensatz zum aktuellen Intel Treiber) Optional , sprich man muss es nicht aktivieren.

Und nein, mattes hat es nicht gesetzt, siehe  *mattes wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [   290.067] Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda1 quiet video=uvesafb:1280x800-24,mtrr:3,ywrap,
> ```
> ...

 

Zudem ist es auch keine gute Idee KMS und andere Framebuffer Treiber wie zb uvesafb (auch im Kernel) gleichzeitig zu setzen, das geht idR immer schief!

----------

## LinuxTom

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Soweit mir bekannt ist KMS bei dem Radeon Treiber (im Gegensatz zum aktuellen Intel Treiber) Optional , sprich man muss es nicht aktivieren.

 

Ich leider schon und diese Stelle war gerade bei mir der Fehler.

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Zudem ist es auch keine gute Idee KMS und andere Framebuffer Treiber wie zb uvesafb (auch im Kernel) gleichzeitig zu setzen, das geht idR immer schief!

 

Das ist richtig. also fb* raus und nur noch Radeon genommen. Seitdem habe ich endlich Ruhe und keine so große Angst mehr, dass es nach einem Update nicht mehr "leuchtet".  :Wink: 

----------

## JoHo42

Hi mattes,

geh mal mit dem Mesa ein oder mehrere Versionen zurück.

Nutze mal die vorletzte stabile Version von Mesa.

Wenn das nicht geht, dann vielleicht die vor vorletzte Version.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## mattes

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Magst du ansonsten bitte noch ein
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

```
INPUT_DEVICES:  INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics"
```

```
emerge -pvq udev xorg-server

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-151-r4  USE="extras -devfs-compat -old-hd-rules (-selinux) -test" 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.2  USE="ipv6 nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal -static-libs -tslib" 
```

uvesafb habe ich mal testweise rausgenommen (aber KMS auch, ist nicht eincompiliert) ist aber ohne Änderung.

----------

## mattes

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Hi mattes,
> 
> geh mal mit dem Mesa ein oder mehrere Versionen zurück.
> 
> Nutze mal die vorletzte stabile Version von Mesa.
> ...

 

Servus Jörg,

das war der Tipp des Tages  :Wink:  mit mesa-7.8.2 läufts! 

Dann werde ich wohl mal einen Bug posten, oder?

Danke an alle für die Unterstützung   :Exclamation: 

----------

## LinuxTom

 *mattes wrote:*   

> das war der Tipp des Tages  mit mesa-7.8.2 läufts!

 

Welche Version hattest Du denn jetzt? Ich will morgen auf die Version 7.9 updaten. Hast Du mal die 7.9.1 oder 7.10 probiert?

----------

## mattes

7.9 ging nicht, die neueren werde ich auch mal testen!

EDIT:

nein, >= 7.9 geht nicht, alles darunter geht.Last edited by mattes on Wed Jan 26, 2011 6:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mattes

was noch nicht so toll ist: bei jedem Suspend crasht der x-server.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Mattes,

ich musste auch zu der Mesa-7.8.2 zurück gehen.

Ich hatte den gleichen Fehler wie du.

Neue Versionen habe ich nicht ausprobiert, allerdings habe ich auch keine xserver crashs

vom Supend Modus.

Ich habe eine Radeon Grafikkarte älterer Version.

Habe allerdings noch keinen Bugreport geschrieben.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## mattes

leider crasht es nicht nur beim Suspend: auch beim Arbeiten in KDE startet sich der xserver spätestens nach 15 Minuten neu  :Sad: 

Ich suche erstmal noch ein wenig...

----------

## mattes

Scheint doch noch alles gut zu werden  :Wink: 

Habe alles auf KMS umgestellt, dann läuft auch mesa-7.9. Die Stabilität scheint auch besser zu sein, mal weiter testen...

Xorg.conf ist auch überflüssig geworden.

Zudem scheint mir die Oberfläche auch noch flinker geworden zu sein. 

Scheint ne runde Sache zu sein mit dem KMS!

----------

## LinuxTom

Habe ich doch gleich gesagt. Aber mir glaubt ja keiner.  :Wink: 

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Josef und Mattes,

habe jetzt auch auf KMS umgestellt.

Allerdings funktioniert mein Splashscreen nicht mehr.

Ichh abe alles was mit Framebuffer aus dem Kernel genommen 

und auch aus der grub.conf.

Wenn ich das wieder reinstelle, sehe ich zwar den Splashscreen allerdings

geht die Fensterdekoration unter Gnome nicht mehr richtig.

Was muss ich tun um den Splashscreen wieder zu bekommen?

Noch eine Sache die 64Bit Version vom Flashplayer läuft jetzt nicht mehr richtig

im Vollbild.

Ich habe das wieder auf eine Stabile 32 Bit Version gebracht und läuft auch.

So viel zu meinen Erfahrungen.

Ach ja der Rechner läuft etwas schneller.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## mattes

 *Quote:*   

> Habe ich doch gleich gesagt. Aber mir glaubt ja keiner. 

  Natrülich, habs doch probiert   :Wink: 

Nebenwirkungen habe ich aber auch:

- gestern fing nach ner Stunde der Bildschirm an zu flimmern, nach nem Neustart war es weg. Mal beobachten.

- Powermangement geht nicht mehr gescheit mit Kabel habe ich immer 2GHz, ohne Kabel 600MHz. Egal welchen Governor ich setze   :Sad:  und die KDE-Energieverwaltung kann den Modus nicht mal mehr umschalten.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

der Desktop laeuft wenn ich xorg zweimal starte.

Der brauch wohl etwas beim Init.

Allerdings geht die 3D Beschleunigung nicht mehr richtig.

Hier der Output von glxgears:

Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be

approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate.

293 frames in 5.0 seconds = 58.570 FPS

301 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.067 FPS

280 frames in 5.0 seconds = 55.869 FPS

268 frames in 5.0 seconds = 53.393 FPS

Irgendwie ist glxgears auch nicht mehr so schnell wie frueher.

----------

## strangerthandreams

Schon versucht mit eselect andere MESA-Einstellungen zu testen?

Ich habe z.B. Radeon Family r300 auf classic gestellt. Seitdem sind keine SEQFaults mehr aufgetreten.

```

eselect mesa set r300 classic

```

xorg-server-1.9.2

mesa-7.9

Kein KMS aktiviert.

----------

## LinuxTom

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Was muss ich tun um den Splashscreen wieder zu bekommen?

 

Ich habe jetzt auch das Problem. Siehe hier.

----------

